# The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins!



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Car* : 1996 Jetta GL 2.0
*Goal* : 230 whp
*Parts* :
- ARP headstuds
- Two ABA headgaskets (compression = 8.89:1 calculated)
- Siemens Deka 580cc low-impedance injectors
- Racetech SDS EM4-4F (already installed and running)
- Turbonetics T3/T04B Super-S Trim / stage 1 .48 (this turbo is my only regret)
- ATP 8V exhaust manifold (modified for external WG)
- Turbonetics Deltagate wastegate
- Tial 50mm blow-off valve.
- PWR 4x6" Air to water intercooler
- Jabsco 59500-0012 water pump for intercooler
- TurboXS Hi Performance manual boost controller
- Autometer Ultralite series : AFR, EGT, BOOST
Hey guys!
As I type this, my car is on jackstands and the oil is draining. I'm going to start by taking off the oil pan and then the head. My car is a '96 2.0L and its got about 150,000 kms (~96,000 miles?) on it, maybe less, I've haven't had a speedo (odometer) on it for a while now. I want to see how things look before I bolt everything on.
I will be updating this thread with pics, when each step is completed. But don't expect this thread to flow as fast as Evan's did, 'cause I work much, much slower.


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

check the compression first. no sense putting it all together only to find out you need new rings or something.
what rate is the spring in the gate? as i said in the other post, start off low, then work your way up when everything is running just right.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (draculia)*


_Quote »_check the compression first. no sense putting it all together only to find out you need new rings or something.

Can you believe I didn't even think of this. Damn, maybe I should check that eh?








The spring is the smallest available, I _think_ it's a 7 lbs?


_Modified by Agtronic at 5:07 AM 11-25-2003_


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

Excellent. I'm glad to hear things are starting to roll! 
I've seen springs down to .25 bar (3.7 psi), I have a .3 bar (4.5 psi) spring in my tial, so you can get them pretty low.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (StevenT)*

nice about time man







!
What you might be refering to about the tial wg springs is they about make the smalled wg anymore and that came with the smaller spring which was the 3psi spring. You can still get them i saw a web page that had them available. i believe its a small red. dont quote me on that








good luck man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (turbojeta3)*

yea, its aboot time ya joined the FI ranks of the FI forum eh??
glad to hear the project is started... whats your expected time till turn-key on this??
keep this thread updated


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_glad to hear the project is started... whats your expected time till turn-key on this??

Um, probably some time in 2005.







Nah, I gotta really get myself going on this one. Probably a month or so, since I'll be taking my time. The car is off the road 'till spring, but I still want to get it done soon.
Thanks for showing interest guys. I'll keep the thread updated for sure, with pics and all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

hopefully some day I will follow in your footsteps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrsik (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

Why is the turbo a regret? Have you seen the #'s we pulled with the exact same turbo on Jay's 1.8t? Plus if your only going for 230hp, you have more than enough love from that snail.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (vrsik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsik* »_Why is the turbo a regret? Have you seen the #'s we pulled with the exact same turbo on Jay's 1.8t? Plus if your only going for 230hp, you have more than enough love from that snail.

Holy ISH!!! You have finally found my hideout!








Yeah, I know the turbo is capable of big power, but when you look at the flow map, you see that it's better suited to motors that don't require a lot of boost. With the huge front mount on Jay's car, it doesn't really matter how far off the efficiency island you go, 'cause the intercooler will take care of it, but with my little PWR, I need it to be in the highest efficiency island possible. But, either way, I'm only going to run 15 psi max, so this turbo will be fine. It's just that it's one of the slower spooling ones in its size range. The T3/T04E 40 or 46 trim would spool up quicker, and it would be fine boosting up into the 18-20 psi range. I was a little too quick to buy a turbo, especially considering how long it's taking me to put this thing together.
Here's the map for the S-3 compressor. Luc mentioned that it was the same turbo as mine, so that would be a T3/T04B S-3 ... if that's true, then on the map below, running it to 23-25 psi would (368 hp on Jay's car?) would put it all the way out almost off the chart. Not really a problem with that huge front mount ...
At 15 psi, I'm right in the middle of the chart, so I'll be fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just wanted to have room to grow, incase I ever wanted to build the block and all. It's not that it's a bad turbo, it's that there's a more efficient ones in the same price range, that work a lot better.








Jay's 1.8T is the first 1.8T I've seen that runs a B-series hybrid, mainly 'cause they're designed to peak in the 15 psi range ... everyone else seems to go with the T04E compressors (for engines with low volumetric efficiency like VWs) ...
The T04B compressors are a lot better suited to engines that breath well, and flow a lot more air, like VRs or low-rpm diesel trucks ...
This is just theory though, and I know you guys have built a lot more turbo cars than I have.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

You can make it breathe like a VR... just add a little juice!








Speedy G


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Speedy G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedy G* »_You can make it breathe like a VR... just add a little juice!









Well, don't forget, stock block with close to 100,000 miles on it ...







I don't want to exagerate now.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

Hey, I haven't seen the numbers from Jay's 1.8t. Any chance you'll post them (dyno)? Also, what are the specs on his turbo?
Speedy G


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Speedy G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedy G* »_Hey, I haven't seen the numbers from Jay's 1.8t. Any chance you'll post them (dyno)? Also, what are the specs on his turbo?

I'll make a new topic for his car ... I don't think Karim will mind!


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

Hallelujah!! You are FINALLY putting the snail on?Bro,don't F around,lower the compression............... I am running same turbo at 18psi ,I will trty 20+ and see what happens,should work good in your car,you are over thinking it,just put it in and get it running already!!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Holy Piston)*


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (D Wiz)*

good work bro. and good luck too.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

*Update : December 18th, 2003.*
As I have mentioned a number of times, I WORK SLOW! I haven't touched the car in 3 weeks. Today however, I took the head off. I'm going to clean it all up and stack 2 gaskets, install the ARP head-studs, exhaust manifold and turbo. I'm going to try and weld the oil fitting to the oil pan today, if not tomorrow. My dad wants my car out of the garage by _last year_, 'cause he wants to wash his car and change the oil. So I want to just build the downpipe so that I can start the car and pull it out.
A few _embarassingly_ bad pics of what I did this morning.
This is the first time I take a head off a car, so I feel like I just lost my "mechanical virginity".







Last year I wouldn't even have DARED take off a head!
*Any advice is welcome and appreciated!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








The forged crank, but no oil squirters :
















I was wondering if those with experience could tell me if it's normal for my valves to look "burned". They have a "ceramic" texture and are rust-orange. Is this normal? A bad sign?
















Block :








Is this a sign of running lean? The beginings or a burnt piston?










_Modified by Agtronic at 6:33 PM 12-19-2003_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

you need to rebuild your head. Its such a good idea for a higher mileage motor and for the stress present during FI. I got a FI head from vw pickup for a very good price. He had been working with his machine shop and a flow bench to find a good intake/exhaust port, plus new springs, valves, retainners, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (veedub11)*

C2 motorsports are bringing out a 9.0:1 and 8.5:1 SS spacer for the 2.0L very soon.
They are reuseable and only use 1 gasket each time.
With slight work the mk4 heads will bolt on, so if you want a newer head you might find a decent low mileage head in the yard.
-Rich


----------



## sbiggi (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

Do you or did you recently use fuel system cleaner?? cause I know that will leave that rust colored sulfer stuff on sparkplugs, and probably the valves to.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (sbiggi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbiggi* »_Do you or did you recently use fuel system cleaner?? cause I know that will leave that rust colored sulfer stuff on sparkplugs, and probably the valves to.

No, I have never used cleaner before ever. I've been running 94 octane since I installed the SDS (a month or so).
Is it something I should be worried about? What would happen if I just put that head back on?
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*


_Quote »_=Agtronic- Turbonetics T3/T04B Super-S Trim / stage 1 .48 (this turbo is my only regret)
- ATP 8V exhaust manifold (modified for external WG)


Switch up to the .63 turbine housing now while you have the head off.
NEW is like ~$150. Since you seem to be in not too much of a hurry
a used one could be sourced.....
Like you said this compressor prefers flow over pressure, so don't
choke it with the small housing. Slap on an .82 if you can find one
of them cheap too....
I'll help you source one if you want.

Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 5:29 PM 12-18-2003_


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Jefnes3)*

Looking good, come on more progress pics


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (GTI2lo)*

*UPDATE : December 19th, 2003*
I did some more work tonight. Not much as I'm physically drained from other obligations, but I got the block and head surfaces cleaned-up pretty good, and the ARP headstuds installed. I just don't know how much I should torque them. The instructions say 70 ft/lbs but I'm wondering if that will be enough to squish the headgaskets enough and make a good seal.
Other than that, not much else has been done. Sorry for the slow updates.








Cleaned head sealing surface :








Cleaned block and installed studs :








Gaskets BEGGING for boost :








I can't believe it's actually going to happen!!!




























(Loosely installed, and the wastegate isn't going to sit there, I'm going to make an extension pipe for it).


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

I am in the same boat...except I got screwed
waiting for a turbo kit that is never gonna come...








I've said it before and I'll say it again...
" do not deal with team psi"
they took my money and went on vacation.
I bought the turbo kit over a month ago








EDIT: recieved money from Team psi










_Modified by pqgti at 1:39 AM 12-20-2003_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

Damn YOU!. Now i want to go in the garage now







MWT Project


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_Damn YOU!. Now i want to go in the garage now







MWT Project 

Me too,been sick with the flu for a week now


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Bad Habit)*

Geez! Looks like I'm making people mad!







Sorry!


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

How long it take you to take everything apart?
Just wondering, curious, that's it


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (GTI2lo)*

.82 exhaust housing? Thats WAY to big. Not on a stock head....
230whp will be no problem w/ that turbo. It'll be even easier to achieve w/ SDS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you don't have money in mind, then get the head rebuilt. Otherwise, make sure its SPOTLESS, and you'll be fine. Get abunch of brake parts cleaner and a fine brush, and just go at. Laquer thinner too.
Did you use assembly lube on your arp studs? I went 80ftlbs and I stack gaskets no prob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd recommend putting the motor back together once you get the gaskets in and drive it N/A to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (cnbrown)*

If I were you, I would resurface the head and replace the valves/seals/guides....


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (VW97Jetta)*

I took me a 12 pack and three nights after work listening to classic rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to take my car apart


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (pqgti)*

Classic rock is good. Black Sabbath and Led Zep and AC/DC,yu cannot go wrong,and at 420 it is time for some Tosh or Marley........................


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Holy Piston)*

Hehe, amen to that brother! Zeppelin till the day I die! 
Good to see that things are starting to shape up Ag, let me know when you need those silicone connectors..


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_ Tosh or Marley........................

that is all day everyday for me.








-Dreadz


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

stevie ray vaughan


_Modified by pqgti at 9:59 PM 12-21-2003_


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (pqgti)*

progress is looking good!
And it's nice to see someone who knows how to take good pics of the engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Schnell-Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schnell-Corrado* »_And it's nice to see someone who knows how to take good pics of the engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Werd! cause i sux


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

*Update : December 22nd, 2003.*
I've been slacking the last few days, but I got back to work today.
I torqued down the head, installed the manifold with new nuts, and now I'm trial-fitting everything.
I'm having a little trouble fitting it all behind the motor. First, the turbo doesn't fit, the firewall has to go in somehow or another. I really wanted to avoid screwing with the firewall, I'm worried it's going to create some rattles under my dash or something. But I guess I have no choice. The protective metal strip for the brake line is going to have to come off just where the compressor is. Not totally sure though, maybe I'll just squish it a little.
The other thing is the A/C lines, just like everyone told me. It's tight in there. Not sure what I'm going to do to run a pipe into the inlet, maybe use my stock rubber boot from my intake since it's also 2.75" and run it behind the lines and around from the left side. I hope that works. I'm going to need 90° fitting for the boost signal off the compressor too.
Basically, that's it for today.


































_Modified by Agtronic at 3:35 PM 12-22-2003_


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

Very nice so far, what are you gonna do about a dumptube for the External wastegate?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_Very nice so far, what are you gonna do about a dumptube for the External wastegate?

I plan on running an extension tube from the flange on the manifold that will position the wastegate to the right of the manifold, a little higher-up, to keep it out of the heat, and run the dump back into the downpipe down near the steering rack. Easier said than done, but that's what I'm going to try to do.
I was going to run it like you want to, off the discharge flange, where the hole would be for an integral gate, but I was talked out of it by a local turbo shop. I think it would have worked fine personally, and you don't have to drill and weld the ATP manifold, so it's less likely to fail I would think. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (GTI2lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2lo* »_How long it take you to take everything apart?
Just wondering, curious, that's it


Sorry, I missed this post the first time! It took about an hour, but I already had the upper intake manifold off ...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

*Update : December 29th, 2003.*
Okay, so after my little mishap last Friday, I've been able to get back on track and do some more. I must be one of the slowest workers on this earth. It took me like 4 hours to make two welds on three pieces of pipe.
So Friday, I took off the heat shielding foam and made a nice clean clearance dent in the fire wall with a piece of wood and a hammer, trimmed the heat shield and the brake line protector. The compressor now fits in perfectly, and the brake line is still protected from the heat (somewhat). I'm thinking of making a new brake line that will cross near the bottom of of the firewall instead of having this one pass within an inch of the red-hot turbine. It bothers me that the brake line is this close.
I then started to make my downpipe, and after making it almost completely unusable out of a fit of rage, I fixed-her right up and it should work fine. The welding thing is really getting to me, I'm really bad at it, and it's so unpredictable. I'm getting glops of metal everywhere, a huge uneven bead, unstable arc, getting TONS of soot everytime I make even a small spot-weld. The soot builds up on the tip after only a few seconds, and it welds like **** until I clean it. I don't know what is causing the soot.
Anyways, after repairing the damage to the downpipe, I started putting together the bends and stuff. Not completely done yet. We'll see what tomorrow brings.
The downpipe after some fixing, after the "attack" :
















Flange completely bent out of shape :








More fixing and some more welding :








Absolutely *EMBARASSING* weld :


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

good job Agtronic! Yea the welds are not perfected, but they look like they will serve their purpose. Hats off for the fabrication!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_good job Agtronic! Yea the welds are not perfected, but they look like they will serve their purpose. Hats off for the fabrication!

Exactly, Good work bro'. Cant wait till my Bellow and flange gets here so i can start welding


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Sup Agtronic,
Looks like you making good progress over there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_
Exactly, Good work bro'. Cant wait till my Bellow and flange gets here so i can start welding

Sup dreadz, yo where are you getting your flange from?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

Sweet to hear things are workin out for ya Ag!!
Atleast you can weld.. A buddy is doing mine for me..
Remember, form over function - who cares if it doesn't look perfect, as long as it works it's all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be coming up this summer to run with ya, better get that can ready


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (StevenT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good
to fix the a/c line problem I just removed the whole a/c system.
besides evaping the system, removing the lines, condenser, compressor, dryer, and evaporator
the parts are real cheap http://www.futrellautowerks.com
no a/c serp belt $22
no a/c pwr str belt $16
no a/c waterpump pulley $10


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (StevenT)*

go markku gooooooo!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.2lcivic (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (saceone)*

goodluck with the build..
i recomend you swap out the delta gate for a tial WG (35 or 38mm, since the bolt pattern/flange is the same as the deltagate)


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

Not bad for the first time welding stainless. I have to say it is difficult to weld stainless with a MIG. What gas are you using? I've found turning up voltage and playing with the wire speed you can smooth out the welds. They still are ugly though compared to MIG'ing mild steel.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (GTibunny16v)*

I'll get it, I just have to relax when things get tense.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_and at 420 it is time for some Tosh or Marley........................

i knew something was funny. the clock in my garage is always at ****. it keeps me mello. i seem to get alot more done that way.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Looking good man, your 'attack' thread KILLED me I was laughing so hard. My favourite methods of stress relief are, Beer, women, and 420. Not necesarily in that order








Keep the pics coming, you are my idol!!!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Looking good man, your 'attack' thread KILLED me I was laughing so hard. My favourite methods of stress relief are, Beer, women, and 420. Not necesarily in that order









Good to hear I made some people laugh with my explosive temper.









_Quote »_Keep the pics coming, you are my idol!!!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Cause you're doing a 2.0T, not cause of your temper


----------



## A3jetta2.0T (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

How is everything?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (A3jetta2.0T)*

Basically, I feel like putting everything back to stock and just forgetting about the whole thing. No but seriously, I haven't worked on it, I just don't feel like it these days. I've got a few problems that I just can't figure solutions out for. I hate how everything is done half-assed and I feel like I'm butchering my car for nothing, all it will lead to is more tickets. Kinda a stupid time to want to back out eh? (I'm strange like that).
But I'll finish if, as soon as I can find some mental energy. I'll update in a few days when I get back on track hopefully.
Thanks for asking.










_Modified by Agtronic at 10:58 PM 1-9-2004_


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

just think of how fun it will be driving that beast when its done, that might make u wanna work on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (marat_g60)*

take the flange to machine sop and have it milled flat, thats all you gotta do


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_take the flange to machine sop and have it milled flat, thats all you gotta do
 If you have a chop saw, or belt sander, that will do the job too....I took mine to the side of the chop saw holding it even w/ pliers and it looks like I paid to have it done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (cnbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_ If you have a chop saw, or belt sander, that will do the job too....I took mine to the side of the chop saw holding it even w/ pliers and it looks like I paid to have it done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You and Danny should get together. HACKERS


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

Don't worry man, you weld better than I do!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for actually starting on the project!


----------



## A3jetta2.0T (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Impact_Wrench)*

Yeah you helped me out now you're gonna quit? no way you gotta finish... it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (A3jetta2.0T)*

YOU BETTER NOT!!!!! ILL HAVE TO COME TO MAPLE LEAF LAND A KILL YOU!














. Is it the flange your worried about? Yu know we are allhere for ya Aggie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Gotta love the OCD-types......just finish it up already; I'm sure once it's all together and running right, the feeling of accomplishment will overshadow the fact that a weld on a downpipe that you can't see isn't 100% perfect.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Yeah, I know it's really stupid to worry about it. But mostly, it's just the fact that I don't know what's going to happen if I try to weld it more, I don't even know how to patch that hole I made in it. Also, I'm slacking right now 'cause I started a course full-time and I'm physically drained since I haven't been in a class room in like 6 years! Also, the oil line is bothering me, I'm scared to weld the thing fitting into it and burn a hole in the pan or have it leak on it.
I want to take the welding to someone who knows how to do it, but I have no $$$$$$$$$$ ... and I refuse to accept defeat. I will finish this soon. Don't you guys worry! 
Thanks for all the support guys, I really appreciate it, seriously!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Mark,
Don't let it get to you man? It's so minor in the grand turbo charging your vehicle world. I mean I remember reading when you got your SDS running and how happy you were then. What I think is cool is that their are people all around the world that actually want to see you(and other guys on this forum) build and finish their project. I guess it's just cool to see another VW get boosted.
Do you have any friends that could weld it up to keep cost down. What about just drilling the pan and using an Earl fitting with nuts on both side. If you use teflon tape or some other kinda sealer it shouldn't leak. That way you don't have to worry about welding such thin metal.
Good luck back in the classroom. I know that's gotta be hard. But really what I'd like to see is another 2.0T
Hang in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jason


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

haha! Exactly what I was thinking too. It's so really cool to see a bunch of people I never met before cheering me on.







It's a good feeling, and I will certainly finish this bad boy before spring. IT HAS TO BE BOOSTED BEFORE SPRING.








It's kinda funny though, the course I'm taking is a 20-month welding course. So I kinda feel stupid trying to weld this properly now when I know I'll be able to weld it beautifully in a few months. I would go more into detail, but I don't want to get too far off topic ...
The support is not going un-noticed! I feel like I have a DUTY to finish this car and make some silly videos, for all the guys on this forum who taught me everything I know today.
Thanks for getting me pumped-up again guys!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

OK, if you're going to be a pro welder soon get some junk pipe. Crush bent exhaust pipe. Do it up, make it run. in 3 months when your a bomb welder take it all off and do it again in stainless. and polish it. That's what I ended up doing. My first downpipe sucked. My first intake pipe was crap. So, I got OCD and redid it all. It's running thought not done to any degree. I'm so sick of it that I am just taking a break from it all. 
I got a 96 Jetta VR for a daily driver and my brother's been rocking the 2.0 turbo so I don't have to think about it at all. In a couple months I am going to dive back into it and make it beautiful. For now I have no motivation.
So, do it up. Burn holes in the metal. patch it, make it look like crap who cares. Just make it run so you can drive it and tune it. Make it run like a champ then come back and make it pretty. I share the same OCD tendencies as you and I'll gaurantee you that it's impossible to do both at once (make pretty and run well) and when you're doing it yourself it never turns out like that vision in your head.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_
You and Danny should get together. HACKERS
















wtf you talkin bout willis, thats the only and most accurate way to do it, belt sander can only "eyebal" the flatness, flycutter will gaurantee it

am i a hacker? kinda







i just dont have patience for pretty stuff on my car, others peopel cars is a difft stroy, i could care less about how ugly half of my MIG welds are, because frankly, they half ar ebig and fat, yes i could meticoulousy grind em down, and ceramic coat them so it looks liek one mandrel bent piece, but im a function over looks kinda guy, ill take a fat ugly MIG weld tha does the job over a pretty shiny TIG weld thats not necessary
you oculd always use a thick piece of coppper, liek 1/8 " could make up for the warpedness

your welds dont matter man, dont be so picky, liek i said, most of my IC piping on the car is my first welds, they are ugly and i wont change em cause im lazy, BUT the pipin is WAY WAY more functional than an ATP kit tahts for sure, and once youre dipping on someone, who cares what your welds look like?







im always a fan of the POS loking cars at tracks that pull fast times as opposed to the chromed out bay of one who is just as fast, if youre really as picky as you sound, get a TIG welded and SS 314, but i say stick with cheap old aluminized, keep practiing,


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Update : Jan 26th, 2004.*
After spending ~ 3 weeks without touching the car, I did a lot of work in one Saturday morning. My dad wanted the car out of the garage, and he made it very clear during the week. Saturday morning rolled around and I still hadn't done anything. I had to figure out the oil line and hook it up to at least be able to start the car and get it out of the way.
With the help of my father, I rigged-up an extention for the return line. He had all kinds of fittings in his toolbox. One of them was perfect for the oil pan, with two seals and a nut. No welding required. Next, I found a 0.5" stainless bend with two fittings that are perfect. I don't know the numbers, but I know they fit. I hooked it all up, ran the feed line with a VRQUICK restrictor, timed the cam/crank, hooked up the wires, plugged everything back together and CRANKED HER UP. She started instantly!








After letting it warm-up a bit, I started giving it a few shots of gas and I could hear the turbo spinning. Oh my god, what a feeling. To you guys who are already boosting, it may not be a big deal, but for me, it was the best sound I have ever heard. The intake piping is not done yet, so the compressor is "free-wheeling", but I can hear the spinning turbine though the open down-pipe.
So now, all I have left to do is make the intake piping, hook-up the intercooler and wait for spring to roll around!








I'm so happy.


































_Modified by Agtronic at 12:15 AM 2-6-2004_


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Oh ya much nicer and freer flowing. Keep up the good work, atleast you know your doing things right the first time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I may have to do that same thing to my return line


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

Yeah, I'm paranoid about insignificant things. And also, in the pic, it looks like the pipe goes back up before going to the pan, but that's the camera angle and 'cause the car's front-end was up in the air. When the car is down, the pipe still flows downwards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tropicorange20v (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

You didn't weld the inner nut at all? Aren't you paranoid about the nut coming off and all hell breaking loose?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (tropicorange20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tropicorange20v* »_You didn't weld the inner nut at all? Aren't you paranoid about the nut coming off and all hell breaking loose?

Not really, I figure the worst that can happen is that it will go and sit at the bottom of the pan. And also, there's a large plastic shield that makes it nearly impossible for anything to contact the crank. I think I will see a leak first too.


----------



## A3jetta2.0T (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Congtrats Ag! I'm happy to hear you're going through with it. And thanks again for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Der Wench (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_*Car* : 1996 Jetta GL 2.0
*Goal* : 230 whp
*Parts* :
- ARP headstuds
- Two ABA headgaskets (compression = 8.89:1 calculated)
- Siemens Deka 580cc low-impedance injectors
- Racetech SDS EM4-4F (already installed and running)
- Turbonetics T3/T04B Super-S Trim / stage 1 .48 (this turbo is my only regret)
- ATP 8V exhaust manifold (modified for external WG)
- Turbonetics Deltagate wastegate
- Tial 50mm blow-off valve.
- PWR 4x6" Air to water intercooler
- Jabsco 59500-0012 water pump for intercooler
- TurboXS Hi Performance manual boost controller
- Autometer Ultralite series : AFR, EGT, BOOST
Hey guys!
As I type this, my car is on jackstands and the oil is draining. I'm going to start by taking off the oil pan and then the head. My car is a '96 2.0L and its got about 150,000 kms (~96,000 miles?) on it, maybe less, I've haven't had a speedo (odometer) on it for a while now. I want to see how things look before I bolt everything on.
I will be updating this thread with pics, when each step is completed. But don't expect this thread to flow as fast as Evan's did, 'cause I work much, much slower.

what about bigger injectors and a adjustable fpr? colder plugs too.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Congrats on getting the car running, I personally would think twice about welding the fitting into the oil pan, cause what happens if yer on a long drive and it falls off, you might not notice the lost oil fast enough to prevent damage. Something to think about anyway.
I just picked up my turbo stuff this past weekend and will hopefully get the project going soon. I wish I knew how to weld







I'm gonna try and adapt a G60 downpipe to work on my car cause thats what came with my parts.
What are you doing for intercooler piping?I'd be curious to see pics if you have anything setup yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Der Wench)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Wench* »_what about bigger injectors and a adjustable fpr? colder plugs too.

Well, I have 580cc injectors listed right there.







And with the SDS there's no need for an adjustable FPR, especially with the 580s ... As for the plugs, I guess I forgot to list them, I'm using Bosch F6DTCs.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_I just picked up my turbo stuff this past weekend and will hopefully get the project going soon. I wish I knew how to weld







I'm gonna try and adapt a G60 downpipe to work on my car cause thats what came with my parts.

I wish I knew how to weld too.







As for the intercooler piping, I'm going to use 2.5" stainless. I already have some, and I've got tons of silicone couplers and t-bolt clamps in that size, so it should go okay.
I still need a heat exchanger and a reservoir for my air/water IC. I don't have any money left though, so I'm not sure how that's going to work out. The one JoeZX6 is selling looks mighty tempting, or I think StevenT has one for me, but I'm broke right now.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
but I'm broke right now.









Quit talkin about how you're broke all the time and get out there and sell some crack








How do you think all these other folks got their turbos. Hard work or something







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the update Mark. 
Later, jason


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Can you tell me how long that return line is, from turbo to oil pan (including your extension there)? Its -10AN correct?
Where did you tap/connect for the feedline (to get oil)? Can you tell me how long that line is as well as fitting size?
Thanks, I need to order my lines hopefully this week.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

AG...
Hey man i told you i would pay you for your curciut knowledge








give me holla.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
Can you tell me how long that return line is, from turbo to oil pan (including your extension there)? Its -10AN correct?
Where did you tap/connect for the feedline (to get oil)? Can you tell me how long that line is as well as fitting size?

Hey man, I don't want to give you any size numbers or anything 'cause I don't want you to end-up stuck because I wasn't able to figure out the ATP lines. I think if I would have taken a little more time to figure it out, they probably would have fit. Not really sure. I didn't know the 45° was supposed to point sideways. Either way, my line seemed too short no matter how I placed it. My motor mount is right under the oil drain on the turbo, so I don't know how I was supposed to make it fit.
I don't know what the AN - numbers are for my stuff, all I know is that they fit when I screwed them together. I don't know anything about threads and pipe fittings and all of that. Sorry I can't help you more than that!








For the feed, I just ran it directly off the oil filter housing, off one of the spare holes.
In this pic you can see the VRQUICK restrictor (he no longer makes them, but ATP sells them). The pressure at the housing is over 120 psi on cold startup (on my car anyway), I'm not sure what that equates to at the turbo, but I still ran the restrictor to not take any chances. 








Hope that helps!


_Modified by Agtronic at 12:38 AM 2-9-2004_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_AG...
Hey man i told you i would pay you for your curciut knowledge








give me holla.

Well, I don't exactly have any circuit knowledge, I just know how to solder, which is easy for anyone to do. Problem is, it would cost you more to have one made by me than to buy an already built kit.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Just to help you people with the NPT and -AN fittings, 
http://home.iprimus.com.au/ror...s.htm
Looks good Ag!
Question for the day - Is the fuel line on the 2.0s -6AN?


----------



## A3jetta2.0T (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Der Wench)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Wench* »_
what about bigger injectors and a adjustable fpr? colder plugs too.
 Duh.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks for the pic of the oil feed line http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Thanks for the pic of the oil feed line http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Hey Mark, can you tell me how long that oil feed line is? I am hoping to order mine today. They come in 3,4, or 5 foot lengths, if you cold let me know what you recomend that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Hey Mark, can you tell me how long that oil feed line is? I am hoping to order mine today. They come in 3,4, or 5 foot lengths, if you cold let me know what you recomend that would be great. Thanks.

When I ordered it, I just asked for the MK3 2.0L oil line kit, which comes with the feed line, return line and 4 fittings ... I'm not sure how long it is. Sorry.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

*Update : March 11th, 2004*
Now that my welding problem has been figured-out, the project is back on track.
A few days ago, I finished my downpipe and hooked it up to my stock exhaust (temporarily). (Forgot to take pics, sorry).
Today, from noon to 3 PM, I worked on my intake piping. From the turbo outlet 2", I used an ATP 2" 90° silicone connector (thanks StevenT), ran some 2" T304 to the PWR core, and from the intercooler to the throttle body I ran 2.5" T304. I'm really happy with the way it came out. I have never done anything like this before and was not confident about it. I was worried the bends wouldn't line up or that I'd cut the wrong angles. Well, that didn't happen, and it went very smoothly, got the pipes all lined-up from the first shot. I like how it looks too, nice and symetrical.







I will make a little stainless bracket to hang the pipe in the front off the two holes on the intake manifold to help support the intercooler. I'm not sure if I'll need one in the back too, since right now the IC piping is tied to the strut bar for support. We'll see what happens tomorrow.









































Now I'm not sure where to run the BOV. Two possible locations are near the firewall, right before the intercooler, or just before the throttle body. I'm leaning more towards the passenger side, before the TB.
Here?








- Or -
Here?


----------



## 2.0TJetta_Princess (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (StevenT)*

way to go on this one.....we are in the same boat!!!!!!!! best of luck!!


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (2.0TJetta_Princess)*

Looks really nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where did you get your stainless bends from? I would really like to find somewhere that sells some thinner wall stuff for a decent price.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Sahale)*

I get them from a local exhaust place that does mainly large truck exhausts. They use 2.5" for their wastegates.








The place is called "Federal Muffler", but I doubt you'll save any money getting anything from Canada.







I'm sure you can find bends for cheap over on your side. Federal bends them on site, and they get it in large quantity, so they have no problem selling me L-shapped bends. I paid $26 CDN each for the 2.5" Ls, and $22 for the 2.0" ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

yo,
buy my intake manifold already and clean up that engine bay!


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (speed51133!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif excellent man. your gonna love the tial blow off.








Looks good.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (turbojeta3)*

Agtronic, the way you are working you can come down here and work on my car next week








Looks great, I'd put the Tial just before the TB, that's the way I am going to do it with my Type S.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_you need to rebuild your head. Its such a good idea for a higher mileage motor and for the stress present during FI. I got a FI head from vw pickup for a very good price. He had been working with his machine shop and a flow bench to find a good intake/exhaust port, plus new springs, valves, retainners, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree..... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_buy my intake manifold already and clean up that engine bay.

Thanks, but no $$$.









_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif excellent man. your gonna love the tial blow off.









I really hope so! I'm worried it's going to be too ricey, or too "look at me!". You know?

_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_Agtronic, the way you are working you can come down here and work on my car next week









I get a month off of school and no work in July! So I may just drive down, or maybe you can come over here, to my "shop".









_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_Looks great, I'd put the Tial just before the TB, that's the way I am going to do it with my Type S.

That's where I'm going to put it I think, it's just easier and the weight distribution will be better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_I agree..... 

Too late.







If anything does happen to this head, it will be my chance to upgrade to a 16V head, or a fresh rebuild with some kind of cam to help out the top end. 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

x-flow motors are so cheap right now, you might as well find one with lower miles, or just rebuild this one.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

I love watching this thread, because in two months is when i begin my install...
I just have 3 questions that i hope weren't already addressed meaning answered








how did u get ur turbo to fit?, cause i believe i will have the same problem with the firewall
Also what did u do about the a/c lines? (assuming your keeping the a/c)
On your manifold, is that where atp puts the w.g. flange on top? or did u do that urself? 
thanks, hope to see more


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_how did u get ur turbo to fit?, cause i believe i will have the same problem with the firewall

I have a T3/T04B Super-S trim, which does not have a big compressor, so it fit pretty good, all I had to do was cut the brake line heat shield where the compressor goes and dent the firewall very slightly. Use a piece of wood and a hammer to dent it in, don't hit it directly with a hammer or you'll chip off the paint and it will look like total garbage (imo). (Not that mine looks any better with that wrinkled-up greasy heatshield).

























_Quote »_Also what did u do about the a/c lines? (assuming your keeping the a/c)

Well, that's something I haven't played with yet. As of right now, I have two layers of screen to keep out rocks and stuff, but I don't intend to leave it like this. I just need to pull the AC lines upwards and run a 90° boot off the inlet. I'm still not sure it will fit, it looks tight there with the fuel lines and all. If worst comes to worse, I'm going to leave the inlet open, besides, it sounds amazing.









_Quote »_On your manifold, is that where atp puts the w.g. flange on top? or did u do that urself?

I honestly have no idea where ATP puts their flange. I had this welded at a buddy's shop, and I wanted to put it there. That still hasn't been figured out yet. I need to make an extension for the wastegate to lift if away from the manifold and angle it towards the downpipe.
Hope that helps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

yeah thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , that totally helps. 
How much do u think it would be for a shop to do that flange on the mani.? any ideas? 
i have no welders nor do i know how to weld


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (GTijoejoe)*

I tackled my wastegate today. I had the manifold drilled and a flange welded to it a long time ago, before starting the project. The way it was, the wastegate was too low to attach a discharge pipe. The turbine housing was too close.
So today, I picked up a 1 1/4" mild steel weld-el and two flanges. I cut the weld-el in two and welded them together at an angle to point the wastegate outlet downwards. It looks kinda stupid, but I sorta wanted to make the wastegate show from behind. I'm very concerned with "showing off" the parts under the hood.















(This is also my first time MIG welding mild steel with gas. I can't believe how nice it welds, so much easier than stainless!)








































And for GTijoejoe, here's what I did for the inlet, until I finally take the time to make an inlet pipe.










_Modified by Agtronic at 10:11 PM 4-16-2004_


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

Great thread. Kudos for sticking to your project.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Yo Ag, the ride is loooking great, one question though, why did you run the return line under the axle? I prefer to run mine with a 90 degree bend and the line goes between the block and the axle, I then use a bracket and bolt the line to the block. just seem safer.
_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_*Update : Jan 26th, 2004.*

















_Modified by Agtronic at 12:15 AM 2-6-2004_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
And for GTijoejoe, here's what I did for the inlet, until I finally take the time to make an inlet pipe.









_Modified by Agtronic at 10:11 PM 4-16-2004_

thanks, it just sucks that i still need the MAF








I'm sure I'll figure something out when the time comes...
BTW I like ur waste gate piping setup, i was thinking of a simular mounting setup myself , and now i watch u build it


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
thanks, it just sucks that i still need the MAF








I'm sure I'll figure something out when the time comes...
BTW I like ur waste gate piping setup, i was thinking of a simular mounting setup myself , and now i watch u build it










Get SDS and you can get ride of that.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (veedub11)*

*Update : July 6th, 2004.*
Hi everyone!
I finally get a full month off of school. It's time for me to finish this car up and start driving it. School was really taking a lot out of me so the project was completely put aside.
I finally bought a heat exchanger from Summit Racing. It's a Permacool, from their "competition series". It's 20 x 9.5 x 1.5". I got the front end apart and am test fitting the exchanger. So far, only problem is there is absolutely no room to reinstall the top rad support. The bracket that holds it up bolts to the back of the bumper, and it's quite large. I think I'm just going to make the bracket bolt to the top of the bumper instead of behind it. 
We'll see how it goes!
I got a new cam now, so no more ****ty web-cam pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
More to come!
The exchanger
































Not straight, but it's just sitting there, not mounted ...








And the braket that is in the way :


















_Modified by Agtronic at 8:29 PM 7-6-2004_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Okay, I modified the rad support and it seems to fit okay now. I'm not sure where exactly I'm supposed to attach the brackets for the heat exchanger to. I'm kinda stumped on that one for now.



















































_Modified by Agtronic at 10:46 PM 7-6-2004_


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (Agtronic)*

hey nice work its cool to see some one doing it themselves..if you want ill weld you up the fitting on the oil pan so far that fuel cell fitting with washer is the only bad idea ...i can weld a fitting with 1/2" npt on it or dash ten you pay shipping and buy tha pan ill hook ya up...


and speed... whay do ya want for that intake hook me up we can work somthing out ...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The time has come : Project 2.0T Begins! (81 vw pickup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81 vw pickup* »_hey nice work its cool to see some one doing it themselves..if you want ill weld you up the fitting on the oil pan so far that fuel cell fitting with washer is the only bad idea ...i can weld a fitting with 1/2" npt on it or dash ten you pay shipping and buy tha pan ill hook ya up...

I appreciate the offer, but I'm just not worried about it. I've been driving it a while with no problems. I appreciate it though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Looking like good progress. Not sure if you thought about this already but what do you thikn about the spot behind the bumper and driver side fender. Directly behind the lower grill seems like a good spot, im gonna pull my bumper this week and take some measurements so I can order a core this week.
How big is the AWIC your running? IS it a PWR?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Looking like good progress. Not sure if you thought about this already but what do you thikn about the spot behind the bumper and driver side fender. Directly behind the lower grill seems like a good spot, im gonna pull my bumper this week and take some measurements so I can order a core this week.

You mean to put the reservoir? 'Cause that heat exchanger wouldn't even come close to fitting there! It's a good spot for a nice little reservoir though, and it's out of the engine bay's heat ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_How big is the AWIC your running? IS it a PWR?

It's a PWR 4x6 core! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

